# 5-HTP, Inositol, or GABA



## bhath19 (Sep 3, 2004)

I am thinking of trying either 5-HTP, Inositol, or GABA to help keep me calm throughout the day. Has anyone one had any success with either of those? Plus, if so, what is the dosage you would recommend?


----------



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

I've taken 5HTP in many forms.. I read a few good things about it in studies so I kept trying. But, never any positive results. Maybe there was a slight bettering of my mood but it wasn't much of anything.

I've tried 3 different brands, tried it at 50 mg, 100 mg, 200 mg, and finally 300 mg (100 mg x 3 times a day), the maximum recommended dose, for weeks and sometimes months. Nothing. Someone said it helps them, but I know it's not done anything for me

shoe


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried Inositol through a Naturopathic Doctor, but I didn't find that it helped me.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

I tried a GABA complex that included GABA, inositol, and niacinamide. I don't think it helped me in any noticeable way.


----------



## Silkate (Feb 25, 2011)

5-HTP is superb. There are virtually no side-effects. I used to take 100mg before bedtime every night (on empty stomach) and slept very well. Getting up the next morning was a bit difficult though. My anxiety was definitely lower the next day, and keeping calm was (still is) very easy. The one thing in particular I noticed was that I did not play around with my pens and stuff (obsessive compulsive disorder).
But I began using 5-HTP while I was on paroxetine (SSRI). That probably made some difference.

After being on it for a couple of months I quit it and felt really down and depressed 1-2 days. It stabilized very quickly. But as I said earlier, I did use it with a SSRI (which is supposedly dangerous) and that might have had an effect on it.

Edit: Much better mood too.


----------

